

My wife's horrible experience with Groupon - billboebel
http://thefreshpalate.blogspot.com/2011/06/catch-22-of-groupon.html

======
timmaah
On one hand he was pissed that Groupon didn't make changes so it would get a
bigger audience, but then they could barely handle the sales they made?

~~~
bethbboebel
One of the aspects of Groupon is not everyone that will view it will purchase,
but they will at least be aware of their company. What's the point if they
don't think you're a service they could use, regardless of a discount?

